# Stranger Things



## deathcrow76 (Aug 29, 2018)

Anyone lucky enough to get their hands on the Schwinn Mike's Bike? I see people flipping them on ebay. Kinda sad people buy limited edition things just to flip them. But to each their own I guess. I would have been able to afford the original price but now it's doubled on ebay . Just venting I guess.....


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 29, 2018)

I see a $75.00 bike there. what am I missing?


----------



## schwinnderella (Aug 29, 2018)

Looks like these were nearly $400.00 retail and are on ebay for as much as $777.00 .


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 29, 2018)

Wait. Give it a little while and you'll be able to pick one up for half original price ! Just like new release video game systems. Seen this time and time again. People panic buy on impulse, then when the excitement dies down decide they don't really want it. Hope you get one at a realistic price.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2018)

maybe if Winona Ryder rode it and autographed it.....


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 29, 2018)

???


----------



## deathcrow76 (Aug 29, 2018)

frankandpam said:


> Wait. Give it a little while and you'll be able to pick one up for half original price ! Just like new release video game systems. Seen this time and time again. People panic buy on impulse, then when the excitement dies down decide they don't really want it. Hope you get one at a realistic price.



Great advice, thank you!


----------



## deathcrow76 (Aug 29, 2018)

bricycle said:


> maybe if Winona Ryder rode it and autographed it.....



HaHa right!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 29, 2018)

23 out of 31 completed listings have sold from $425 to $650. 2 years from now I see them selling for $150.00


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 29, 2018)

Buy/ride vintage! V/r Shawn


----------



## Shawn Michael (Aug 29, 2018)

You could make your own for less.


----------



## deathcrow76 (Aug 29, 2018)

Shawn Michael said:


> You could make your own for less.



Ok so I am seriously considering making my own. What bike and year is that one based on so I can track one down? Thank you all for your help, you guys are awesome and make a noob like me feel right at home!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 29, 2018)

Just my opinion, that bike doesn't look anything like a Chicago style Schwinn. Only thing that looks familiar is the head badge. That frame is whacked out so it could be a Columbia, but not a Schwinn.


----------



## deathcrow76 (Aug 29, 2018)

It's definately a Schwinn. I called and the lady said they sold all 500 the first day.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 29, 2018)

If they modeled that after a real Schwinn they sure did a lousy job imitating the frame and springer. 






Sold out at manufacturer. Limited Edition Replica of Mikes Bike from Stranger Things. This is a real Bike!!! Limited to only 500 worldwide. Box is unopened and ready to ship to you! Very rare...  

From Schwinn, 
Here at Schwinn everyone is thrilled to be releasing the Stranger Things limited edition Mike’s Bike in the coming week. As both bike lovers and fans of the show, it has been a project that lots of people here are passionate about. I had the chance to talk with Patrick Hotlen, one of our graphic designers, and Justin Roberts, one of our product managers, who both played key roles in bringing Mike’s Bike to life. 

What are your roles in the company as well as for the Mike’s Bike project? 

Patrick: I am a Graphic Designer here at Pacific Cycle bikes. For this project I was responsible for the cosmetics of the bike, and also digging into some of the concepts of the show to make it all tie together. My daughter and I randomly came upon Stranger Things the weekend it came out, and we thought it was so cool and we just got into it. So I definitely approached the project from a fan standpoint. 

Justin: I am a Product Manager at Pacific Cycle. I was in charge of the parts and pieces of the bike. Patrick heavily influenced some of the aspects of it because he is such a big fan of the show. While I was first exposed to the show because of this project, Patrick was really able to cue in on some of the graphical elements that make this bike really speak to the details a fan would appreciate. 

How similar is the bike to the one Mike is riding in Stranger Things? 

Justin: We knew what the bike was going to be by essentially copying what was already in the show. The show definitely harkens back to the iconic Schwinn Sting-Ray bike that would have been very prevalent at the time the show takes place in and it is something we are familiar with so figuring out the parts and pieces of it was pretty easy. 

Patrick: We took the approach of this bike really speaking to the fan of Stranger Things. There are call outs on the bike that are hidden within the design that made it a really fun piece to put together. 

What was the reasoning behind making the bike related to Mike’s character? 

Justin: Almost right away we knew that this bike we were doing with Netflix would be Mike’s bike. He is clearly the main character of Season 1 so his bike is the most prominently shown bike as well as one of the most interesting bikes, and it helped that it was a Sting-Ray. Then Milissa, our Director of Marketing, and her team got involved and it was clear that everyone was really excited about moving forward with Mike’s Bike. 

Can you talk about the specifics of the design of Mike’s bike? 

Patrick: Netflix asked for it to feel very “in world,” that was the term they used. So from across the room it should look like a replica and feel like it really is Mike’s bike from the show. So taking that direction we started making sure there were the correct elements that are true to the bike you see in Seasons 1-2 of the show. The white wall tires and the seat having a duct tape feel to it are both directly taken from the bike that was on set. So we used a material that looked like duct tape. Then from there are some elements that weren’t on the bike in the show, but made a lot of sense for this specific bike, such as a bike license sticker that says Hawkins. After that we started hiding things and putting little surprises and Easter eggs on the bike. There is something under the saddle and something behind the chain guard that isn’t obvious at first glance. We tried to do as much as we could to add layers to something so it felt like more than a replica bike. As a fan of the show we knew fans would appreciate those extra things, so it was a clear decision for us to do it this way.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 30, 2018)

It looks like somebody beat it with a ugly stick.


----------



## vincev (Aug 30, 2018)

I must be missing something but at $379 I would feel ripped off.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 30, 2018)

vincev said:


> I must be missing something but at $379 I would feel ripped off.




I'd be embarrassed to even say I own one of these. Give me a Cheetos bike or give me death!


----------



## Boris (Aug 30, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I'd be embarrassed to even say I own one of these.



So, you admit it then!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 30, 2018)

Boris said:


> So, you admit it then!




Yah, but I'm going to wait a month or so or when the supply dries up and then throw it up on eBay for $1000.00 and free shipping to Portland and Indiana.


----------



## deathcrow76 (Aug 31, 2018)

I must be the only one that likes it lol. Probably because Stranger Things is my favorite show. But I agree the price is a bit steep.


----------



## Smoopy's (Sep 2, 2018)

Just another cheap Chinese gimmick bike to fool the general public into thinking they will actually be worth something later on down the road..


----------



## modelcarjedi (Sep 2, 2018)

I love the show and think this bike is a cool idea. If it gets a kid hooked on a bike bravo!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

